# Fabricación casera de un transistor FET



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Fabricación casera de un transistor FET a partir de un LDR de sulfuro de cadmio.*

*Por Nyle Steiner K7NS 7 de mayo 2009. *





La imagen de arriba muestra cómo la acción del transistor se logra improvisando una compuerta aislada sobre un LDR de sulfuro de cadmio.
La foto fue tomada en luz normal, pero el experimento tenía que llevarse a cabo en la oscuridad.




La fotocélula utilizada en la foto de arriba. Es un tipo muy común que compré de Radio Shack, hace muchos años.
Siempre he sospechado que si un transistor “hecho en casa” tendría éxito iba a ser probablemente con al forma de un FET.
He leído de FET de fabricación casera por Roger Baker en junio de 1970 en la columna Scientific American, científico aficionado, en numerosas ocasiones han pensado en la arquitectura sencilla que puede poseer un FET.
Este artículo muestra que un FET se puede hacer simplemente mediante la aplicación de corriente a través de una delgada película sobre un semiconductor.
Si un conductor plano se pone muy cerca de la película de semiconductora y aislada de ella, las variaciones de tensión entre el conductor y el plano de la película causará cambios en la cantidad de corriente que fluye a través de la película.

Hace poco se me ocurrió que si este es el caso, podría ser capaz de crear la acción del transistor a través de una fotocélula de sulfuro de cadmio (en realidad una resistencia foto sensible), ya que básicamente consisten en un semiconductor de película delgada entre dos electrodos.
Este simple experimento sería un primer paso lógico antes de tratar de crear mis propias películas delgadas de semiconductores.
Funcionaría la fotocélula como un transistor si pongo una puerta aislada cerca de él?
Mi primer intento fue simplemente para observar si hay algún cambio en curso a través de la fotocélula mientras se mueve un peine cargado o tubo de PVC cerca de él.
La emoción de ver el cambio actual es de corta duración después de darse cuenta de que la luz que incide sobre la célula fotoeléctrica también se vio afectada por el peine en movimiento.
Necesitaba un poco de luz en la habitación para ver el medidor.
Hace varios años también había intentado mover un peine cargado (Peine para gatos) cerca de algunos dispositivos para ver si la conducción ha cambiado.
Al ver algunos cambios en curso en ese momento, fue emocionante hasta que me di cuenta de que la atracción electrostática de la peine cargado era físicamente tirando de la peine para gatos.

Me han preguntado si simplemente poner un objeto cargado cerca de una de semiconductores u otro tipo de película, podría tener un efecto sobre la corriente eléctrica que fluye a través de la película. Por ahora, esa pregunta sigue sin respuesta.
Era el momento para tratar de improvisar una especie de puerta de conductor, cerca de la superficie de la célula fotoeléctrica.
Hice esto por poner un pedazo de cinta adhesiva en la cara de la célula fotoeléctrica para que actúe como aislante.
Para realizar una capa conductora en estrecho contacto, que a continuación, poner una gota de agua en la parte superior de la cinta adhesiva lo suficientemente grande para cubrir la mayor parte del área de célula fotoeléctrica.
Usé el agua debido a su capacidad para ajustarse estrechamente a la superficie de la cinta. Nada de lo necesario para ser agregado al agua debido a la resistencia del agua normal es muy bajo en comparación a la resistencia casi infinita de la improvisada puerta.
Un pedazo de alambre tocando la gota de agua fue el electrodo de puerta.

De mis observaciones, la configuración descrita anteriormente definitivamente produce la acción del transistor.
Este experimento tuvo que llevarse a cabo en la oscuridad, por razones obvias, aunque me encontré con que un poco de luz que cae sobre la célula fotoeléctrica a veces puede mejorar el rendimiento. No hubo acción de transistor poco o nada a la luz normal, porque estaba saturado de la fotocélula.

Este transistor tiene ganancia de potencia considerable, pero la ganancia de voltaje muy bajo debido a las excursiones de tensión de ancho requerido en la puerta para producir un cambio significativo a través de la corriente fotoeléctrica.
La intuición dice que la puerta podría ser más sensibles al poner la puerta de más cerca, pero el grosor de la cinta adhesiva y el recubrimiento transparente en el frente de la célula fotoeléctrica descartado.
La resistencia de entrada de la puerta es a efectos prácticos, infinito. La única corriente que fluye a través de la puerta es lo que actualmente puede filtrarse a través de un trozo de cinta adhesiva.

*Detalle del esquema:*




La batería B suministra corriente a través de la célula fotoeléctrica y R2. Corriente a través de la fotocélula se mide por I2. Batería B se varió entre 9 VDC a 175 VDC.

La tensión se varió entre 75 VDC y 175 VDC y estaba conectado a través de un interruptor para poder invertir la polaridad del voltaje aplicado a la puerta.

Cada vez que se ha cambiado el interruptor, la polaridad del voltaje a través de la puerta que invertir, dando lugar a una variación de corriente a través de I2.

R1 y R2 se usa principalmente para limitar la corriente y proteger los medidores de corriente en caso de una alta corriente.
Dado que la impedancia de entrada es tan alto, R1 podría oscilar entre cero y 10 megas sin notar ninguna diferencia significativa.

Este dispositivo actúa como una mejora de agotamiento FET puerta aislada. Un voltaje positivo aplicado a la puerta provocó un aumento de la corriente a través de I2 y una tensión negativa aplicada a la puerta provocó una disminución en la corriente a través de I2.




El echo de poseer tan alta impedancia es lo que provoca la alta ganancia de potencia de este dispositivo.
Un cambio de hasta varios cientos de voltios a través de la puerta por lo general causa en la mayoría de una fracción pequeña de un MICROAMP – el movimiento de la aguja es apenas perceptible en el micro-amperímetro (50 uA a fondo de escala).
Esto se traduce en un cambio muy pequeño de la energía que se disipa en el circuito de entrada. Este cambio de voltaje en la puerta puede causar un cambio de muchos microamperios a través de la fotocélula. Esto se traduce en un cambio significativo de la potencia disipada en el circuito de salida a través de R2.

La respuesta de este dispositivo también parecía tener un carácter dinámico. Es decir, cuando el interruptor de marcha atrás se ha activado, la corriente a través de R2 cambia de repente y luego lentamente hacia la fluencia el valor anterior.
Mediante la ejecución de una forma de onda de diente de sierra en la puerta sin embargo, pude comprobar a mi satisfacción, que de hecho la corriente de salida fue la respuesta a la tensión de entrada.

La forma de onda de diente de sierra en la salida a través de R2 fue de arriba abajo. Esta garantía adicional proporcionada a mí que este experimento era de hecho la producción real de la acción del transistor. Las ondas de entrada y salida se pueden ver en las fotos de abajo.
La forma de onda de salida fue en mucho menor amplitud, aunque parece lo mismo en la parte inferior del cuadro. La ganancia del osciloscopio se estableció superior para compensar la disminución de la variación.



De entrada de forma de onda de diente de sierra



De salida se invierte de forma de onda de diente de sierra

La punta pequeña en la parte inferior de la forma de onda es una pequeña cantidad de la señal de entrada de alimentación directamente a la salida a través de la capacitancia parásita.

*El Transistor FET Homemade se utiliza para hacer un amplificador de potencia.*




Las lecturas del medidor y las señales de osciloscopio son excelentes para la evaluación de los dispositivos de este tipo de transistor de fabricación casera, pero la evaluación no sería completa sin la construcción de un circuito amplificador real y tratando de escuchar una señal amplificada. Yo tuve éxito en hacer eso.




Un variación de gran tensión se requiere para activar la puerta de este transistor de crudo.
Esto hace que sea inadecuado para amplificar las señales de pequeño nivel.
Una variación de voltaje débil, pero de gran tamaño (muy alta impedancia) de la señal es más adecuada para conducir este amplificador de transistor de fabricación casera.
Afortunadamente, este tipo de señal es muy útil en nuestras manos.
El zumbido de 60 Hz que nuestros cuerpos recoger alrededor de la casa es sólo una señal y es perfecto para las pruebas de este amplificador.

Con el fin de hacer una comparación entre la señal amplificada y la señal amplificada, he utilizado el circuito que se muestra en la figura 1.
Al tocar el "toque" el punto en la figura 1, el 60 HZ zumbido apenas si se escucha por el derecho de poner la oreja en el altavoz.
Al tocar el "toque" el punto del circuito amplificador, el rumor puede ser fácilmente escuchada por sentado cerca del altavoz.
A pesar de que la señal del habla es todavía blando, el aumento en el volumen puede ser claramente oído.
Por lo general, no se preocupan mucho de tener una señal como esta amplificada, pero es muy emocionante escuchar que amplifica en esta situación.

El transistor de fabricación casera requiere una pequeña cantidad de luz para un funcionamiento óptimo.

Los 160 VDC es normalmente positiva, pero el amplificador parecía funcionar tan bien cuando los 160 VDC fueron negativos. Con el voltaje negativo, tuve que invertir el capacitor de 10 UF.

A pesar de que la ganancia de voltaje de este circuito es muy baja (hasta ahora acerca de 1 / 10), la ganancia de potencia es considerable y creo que este experimento demuestra claramente la acción del transistor de un simple transistor de efecto de campo hechos en casa.
Este experimento con una célula fotoeléctrica es positiva primer paso.
Es fascinante pensar en tratar de fabricación casera películas delgadas, y los resultados que podrían obtenerse, como Roger Baker en 1970 ..

Hurtado pero con buenas intenciones de la página de José Pino

Texto original

Traducido por Google y yo
Si está bien es gracias a mi, y si esta mal es culpa de Google


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 7, 2009)

Exelente Fogonazo!!

Nunca imagine que se pudiera hacer en casa algo así.

Y como siempre, tus traducciones son buenisimas! Google... naaa..!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 7, 2009)

Yuuuujuuu, ahora podré hacermis propios IRFP250 usando SiO2 en lugar del la cinta.

Exelente articulo Fogonazo, como siempre, interesantisimos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Nov 7, 2009)

Curiosamente, los FETs de verdad sin su encapsulado también son sensibles a la luz.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ciertamente!! Y de hecho, la mayoria de los transistores son sensibles a la luz una vez que se les ha retirado su encapsulado..
Es más algunos de ellos estan diseñados de manera similar al LDR.


----------



## jorger (Nov 8, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Ciertamente!! Y de hecho, la mayoria de los transistores son sensibles a la luz una vez que se les ha retirado su encapsulado..
> Es más algunos de ellos estan diseñados de manera similar al LDR.



Eso si que no lo sabía .
Buen post fogonazo .


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 8, 2009)

De hecho, un profesor de electrónica nos dijo que si cogemos un transistor del tipo 2N3055, le quitamos la cubierta metálica y lo ponemos a la luz, se comporta como una celda solar y produce 0,7 V.
Buen artículo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2009)

fogonazo , me parece muy pero muy interesante.
no hace mas que aumentar mis dudas respecto de algunas cosas.

si de verdad hoy dia la teoria y la tecnologia esta al alcande de la mano , ¿ por que hay naciones que no quieren estirarla ?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 8, 2009)

Será que los gobiernos viven de la ignorancia de sus gobernados.. porqué más?


----------



## elPediRnR (Jun 3, 2011)

holas soy nuevo, muy bueno el post...
ahora una pregunta, esto no me serviria con una fuente de 15 v no? porqe no puedo conseguir ninguno de los FET qe se podrian usar en el preamp del cabezal gallien krueger qe saque de este foro, es lo unico qe me falta para poder terminarlo... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 5, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> De hecho, un profesor de electrónica nos dijo que si cogemos un transistor del tipo 2N3055, le quitamos la cubierta metálica y lo ponemos a la luz, se comporta como una celda solar y produce 0,7 V.
> Buen artículo.



Esta como para comprar un lote de 2n3055 y hacerme un buen panel solar


----------



## Xander (Jun 5, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> De hecho, un profesor de electrónica nos dijo que si cogemos un transistor del tipo 2N3055, le quitamos la cubierta metálica y lo ponemos a la luz, se comporta como una celda solar y produce 0,7 V.
> Buen artículo.


Ahora entiendo que hacia un 3055 en ESTE proyecto del foro


----------

